# Probleme mit Postfix



## sven (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo und guten Tag,

ISPconfig läuft soweit absolut super, doch leider habe ich Probleme mit dem Mail Versand bzw. Empfang.

1. Wenn ich über squirrelmail Mails verschicken möchte, erscheinen auf der linken Seite keine Konten. (Drafts, Sent, Trash u.s.w).

2. Ich habe mal einen Test gemacht und versucht mir eine Mail zuschicken

Folgendes steht im dann im Mail Header:

*Return-Path:* <web6info@example.com>
*X-Original-To:* info@MEINEDOMAIN.de

Ich frage mich, wo ich dieses example.com ändern kann?

Wenn ich eine Mail an eine andere Adresse schicken möchte, erhalt ich folgendes ...

May 21 17:16:46 SERVER postfix/smtpd[18942]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]: 550 5.1.1 <supports@MEINEDOMAIN.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table; from=<web6info@example.com> to=<supports@MEINEDOMAIN.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<MEINHOST>

Die main.cf schaut so aus


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = MEINEDOMAIN
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
localhost
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
```
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auf die Spünge helfen. ;-)

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Sven


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2008)

1) Du kannst Die Ornder glaube ich von squirrelmail automatisch anlegen lassen. Die Squirrelmail Installation liegt im Verzeichnis /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/squirrelmail/ , wenn ich mich recht ensinne, kann man das irgendwo im config File aktivieren.

2) Schau mal in die Datei:
/etc/mailname


----------



## sven (21. Mai 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Du kannst Die Ornder glaube ich von squirrelmail automatisch anlegen lassen. Die Squirrelmail Installation liegt im Verzeichnis /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/squirrelmail/ , wenn ich mich recht ensinne, kann man das irgendwo im config File aktivieren.
> 
> 2) Schau mal in die Datei:
> /etc/mailname


Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Zu 1) Ok, das schaue ich mir noch genauer an.
Zu 2) Da steht der Name meiner Domain drinne. Alles ok, denke ich.

Aber wo das hier herkommt ... 



Ich frage mich, was ich bei der Konfiguration falsch gemacht habe ...

Danke und Grüße
Sven


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2008)

Hast Du die Emailadresse (Absender) korrekt in den optionen des mail accounts in squirrelmail gesetzt?

Was gibt der BefehL.

hostname

und

hostname -f

aus?


----------



## JeGr (22. Mai 2008)

Da kann ich - so denke ich - helfen mit meinem Problem bei Roundcube 

In SquirrelMail (dito für SquirrelOutlook) unter "Optionen" / "Persönliche Informationen" die Felder für "Vollständiger Name" und "EMail-Adresse" ausfüllen. Ansonsten setzt Squirrelmail die Standarddomain example.com und den IMAP Loginnamen (webxy_abcd).
Sobald die Felder gesetzt sind, stimmt auch der Mailheader.

Was mich wundert ist, dass sowohl Squirrelmail als auch Roundcube die Standard IMAP Folder selbst anlegen müssen. Ich dachte im Code von ISPConfig einen Block gelesen zu haben, dass beim Anlegen eines Mailusers auch dessen Maildir angelegt wird und die Standard-Maildirs wie SENT, DRAFT etc. ebenfalls mitangelegt werden. Dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein? Wurde das nicht explizit in einem anderen Forenbeitrag mal genannt und als "behoben" erklärt? *grübel* Könnte auch sein dass ich 2 Sachen durcheinander werfe.. betrifft nur mein "Roundcube-Problem" im Endeffekt auch, da hier auch die Ordner fehlen 

Werte Grüße
Grey


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2008)

> Was mich wundert ist, dass sowohl Squirrelmail als auch Roundcube die Standard IMAP Folder selbst anlegen müssen. Ich dachte im Code von ISPConfig einen Block gelesen zu haben, dass beim Anlegen eines Mailusers auch dessen Maildir angelegt wird und die Standard-Maildirs wie SENT, DRAFT etc. ebenfalls mitangelegt werden. Dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein? Wurde das nicht explizit in einem anderen Forenbeitrag mal genannt und als "behoben" erklärt? *grübel* Könnte auch sein dass ich 2 Sachen durcheinander werfe.. betrifft nur mein "Roundcube-Problem" im Endeffekt auch, da hier auch die Ordner fehlen


Ich erinnere mich, dass wir da irgendwann schon mal was gemacht hatten. Ich muss das nochmal im Quelltext nachsehen.

Ich habe es zur Sicherheit mal als Feature Request in den Bugtracker mit aufgenommen.


----------



## sven (22. Mai 2008)

ok, hier mal der aktuelle Stand:

@Till    hostname -f liefert die domain zurück
@Grey Der Tipp mit Roundcube war super, jetzt kann ich über roundcube mails verschicken und zur Zeit mit Einschränkung empfangen.

Folgendes:

Ich habe auf meinem Server 2 Domains eingrichtet. Von der Hauptdomain (auch Name des Servers) kann ich externe Mails empfangen, von der 2. jedoch nicht. Intern, also wenn ich Mails von der einen, zu der anderen Domains verschicke, kann ich ohne Probleme Mails verschicken und empfangen. Komisches Ding. Kann das etwas mit dem dns zu tun haben?

Der MX wird über schlundtech definiert und ist in beiden Fällen, die IP des Mailsservers.

Was ich halt nicht verstehe, ist die Tatsache, dass die eine Domain externe Mails empfangen kann und die andere nicht.

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Sven


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2008)

Du solltest niemals eine domain für den Server nehmen, die Du auch als web einrichten willst, da Postfix dann Probleme mit dem mail routing hat. Du solltest immer eine subdomain wir meinserver.meinedomain.de als hostname für den Server und die Postfix Konfiguration nehmen.


----------



## JeGr (22. Mai 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich erinnere mich, dass wir da irgendwann schon mal was gemacht hatten. Ich muss das nochmal im Quelltext nachsehen.
> 
> Ich habe es zur Sicherheit mal als Feature Request in den Bugtracker mit aufgenommen.


Danke Till!
Vielleicht stolpere ich nochmal über den Thread.


----------



## sven (23. Mai 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Du solltest niemals eine domain für den Server nehmen, die Du auch als web einrichten willst, da Postfix dann Probleme mit dem mail routing hat. Du solltest immer eine subdomain wir meinserver.meinedomain.de als hostname für den Server und die Postfix Konfiguration nehmen.


Ok, danke für der Tipp, ich habe es gleich mal geändert. Der Mail - Server funktioniert jetzt auch super. Die Fehler mit der einen Domain, lag an einem fehlerhaften MX Eintrag.

Sven


----------

